# Maelstrom Games' BaneLegions range.



## Maelstrom Games (Mar 15, 2011)

Right guys,
We've been asked in multiple threads throughout forum land and via email 'just how big is x, y or z' in relation to our range of BaneBeasts. 

A written measurement doesn't really convey the size and even a steel ruler in the shot falls short. Well, now that we have our own range of man-sized minis (well the beastman at 38mm to the eye is a bit bigger than a typical 30-32mm man actually) we can show you! All side by side shots, the beast is the same in all the shots as he is left in place between each shot.
It also gives us an excuse to show off some awesome paint jobs.

























































Rose of Ker-Ys, sculpted by Stephane Simon http://banelegions.maelstromgames.co.uk/?p=466








_THE ROSE OF KER-YS, WITCHLING_
_In the darkness that is Ker-Ys there are beings that none would wish to encounter, creatures that crawl and beasts that slither, abhorrent monsters of dark thought and darker intent, but to many the sheer depravity of man is the foullest – or, indeed, most enthralling – aspect of that fell city. The Rose of Ker-Ys is a pure embodiment of that perversion, a seductress with little regard for the wants or lives of others, a witchling whose only purpose is to fulfil her desires whatever form they take and with whatever subject they require – man, woman or beast. Her devotees and supplicants are legion both inside and outside of Ker-Ys and her power grows with every soul that falls under her spell, for each seduction she effects is magik of a kind, a puppeteer’s dance that serves to feed her debased virtue and from which few escape from with a sound mind. _

















We recently announced a price deduction across our range (how many mini companies do that!) and also have discounted the RRP of our own minis by 10% on our webstore. 

More info including background, more pics etc http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/banelegions/
Webstore http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=cat&cre=min-blg&sou=cat


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Maelstrom Games said:


> Right guys,
> Well, now that we have our own range of man-sized minis (well the beastman at 38mm to the eye is a bit bigger than a typical 30-32mm man actually) we can show you! All side by side shots, the beast is the same in all the shots as he is left in place between each shot.
> It also gives us an excuse to show off some awesome paint jobs.


In a lot of gaming-circles, a fig charged with that task is called a 'Barry'; there's quite a lot of them around the net, even though none at 38mm, but as long as we know he's that height, he'll do just fine:biggrin:

In any case, I appreciate the effort, especially since for this range it is (well, now it 'was') quite difficult to grasp the size of the figs.

Also, that Witchlong Rose of Ker-Ys fig is plain awesome!
She wouldn't look bad next to my John Blanch 'Feme Militant figs either. I'm guessing she's 38mm too?
That would just be perfect!


----------



## Maelstrom Games (Mar 15, 2011)

Barry hey? That's quite convenient we've nicknamed our stunt guy 'Billy' :biggrin:

Rose is quite tall for a human (must be the high heels!). She's 35mm to the eye, erm vision slits.....


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Again, thanks for the info...
I can't make it to Salute (I'm not from the UK), but I will find someone who can pick her up for me:wink:


----------



## Maelstrom Games (Mar 15, 2011)

Rose's mind slave - Ulric the Defiler. 










_ULRIC THE DEFILER, AUTONOMOR
Ulric the Defiler’s life is consumed by death and the act of delivering it to others, an existence of blood and pain, of little mercy and no remorse. His ax is a metronomic killer of uncommon sharpness, some say magickal, some say a part of Ulric himself, for he wields it as if it were born to him; and still others believe it is the ax that controls Ulric, that it is possessed, for how could a man of letters wield such a weapon so fearsomely, so wickedly? The answer is that Ulric is an autonomor, a warrior of death who – through seduction and sacrifice – has become a devotee of the Rose herself, a man for whom nothing matters but her will, for her next kill, her next bloodbath, a man who has forgotten his previous life and calling for a sliver of her affection. Such is the fate of those that fall for her debased enchantments, regardless of their origins, for whatever they were beforehand the Rose knows they will do her will afterward, no matter the form of that will._










40mm to the 'eye' 25mm sq base, resin. 

Bane Legion blog http://banelegions.maelstromgames.co.uk/?p=472

Pre-order http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=pro&pre=mae_blg_bnl_cha_004_000


----------



## Maelstrom Games (Mar 15, 2011)

*GUILLAUME LE PÈLERIN, VAGRANT KNIGHT*
_None know of Guillaume le Pèlerin’s origins but all realise that to ask the man himself would be a quick way to an early grave, for his wrath is legendary and his sword sharp. All he will ever say is that he is a pilgrim, a wanderer looking for his own kind of peace and to be left to his own path. It is others that name him a vagrant knight, a warrior with no allegiance to any lord or land, a wildsman of Frankia with an obviously martial past, but the Merovingian court know nothing of him and no templar will admit to being his brother-in-arms. So it is that Guillaume will descend upon the beast, the warrior and the demon alike without rhyme or reason, seemingly with no agenda or motive, but to the patricians and kingmakers Guillaume must be more than a wild card, cannot just be a simple chance occurrence that can change destinies, alter carefully-designed artifices with a single swipe of his sword; he must be a driven man, driven by another, one with designs of his own. This is why he is hated and feared, for he cannot be bought and he cannot be swayed, and all who try never return. _





































Sculpted by one of the best - Remy Tremblay! As always cast in high quality resin Guillame (on foot) is 30mm to the eye. 20mm sq base, mounted is 25mm x 50mm. 

More info: http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/banelegions/

Pre-order http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=pro&pre=mae_blg_bnl_cha_003_000


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

They look nice and have places in most GW armies I don't know if they will have like a system for gaming or not though.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

saw the painted version of Ulric The Defiler in the shop yesterday alongside Rose and the others in the range and he is very very nice - the scult is exquisite and the figure is full of detail and menace in his pose - as for scale issues it looks to me (from outside the glass cabinet) that he would be simular to a large chaos lord and Rose is probably slightly larger than a standard norm size DE - hope that helps a bit :grin:


----------



## Maelstrom Games (Mar 15, 2011)

EREC ONE-ARM, DWARF OF CÀRN CORM

_The bull-necked, sour-tempered Erec One-Arm of Càrn Corm was once an engineer of note, a constructor of machinery and apparatus beyond the ken of man and ælf alike. Even among his fellow dwarfs, Erec was unique in his understanding of artifice, the manner in which engines and other such contrivances worked and, indeed, could work, and he guarded his secrets well for amongst the bond-cities and gun-mines there was not one dwarf to match the prowess he displayed in his craft. That changed irrevocably when he lost his left arm and most of his work and equipment to the ever wild Oghurithne. Embittered but determined, Erec re-made himself with steel and wires and ingenuity, vowing vengeance upon the woad-devils of the western reaches, a vengeance that drove him to the host of Càrn Corm for which he bears the standard of Kul-Kunn himself. It is said that he wields it and his ancient, un-named runebound hammer like the dwarf-rírs of old, full of the violence and fury of Branriach itself, the firemountain where the dwarfs themselves were born in ages past._ 



























Sculpted by Mohand. Up for pre-order now. 23mm to the eye high quality resin, 20mm base. 



http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=cat&cre=min-blg-bnl


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

Am liking very very much - tempting me more and more with each release if only they weren't so close !!!!!!


----------



## Maelstrom Games (Mar 15, 2011)

First Friday of the month = new BaneBeast time! (well Thursday but early birds and all that)  

Here's Ulmons, Tarask of Var. 
















































That's a 60mmx100mm base he's on. He's big! He also (just) fits a 50mmx100mm base as well though. 

Pre-Order him here at 10% from RRP and free shipping worldwide. http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=pro&pre=mae_blg_bnb_mon_013_000

More info here on our blog. http://banelegions.maelstromgames.co.uk/?p=574

Some other minis you may have missed.



















http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=cat&cre=min-blg&sou=cat


----------



## Maelstrom Games (Mar 15, 2011)

Finally! The first Monday of the month has arrived, so it must be BaneLords preview time! 

Here's Alassar our High Elf Standard Bearer. Sculpted by Thomas David, painted by Sebasten Picque. 

_ALASSAR, BEARER OF THE DRAGON STANDARD
The tale of Alassar Ælfenden is a long and unfinished one. He has lived for a thousand years and will live for another thousand, so it is said, for his skill in battle is unmatched and his spirit will never yield. He has served his enclave since he was a youth, a mere stripling of an Ælf, and in that time he has fought the enemies of his people without fear or respite. So valiant is he that the Sun Kings themselves have paid homage to his tale, for to bear the Dragon Standard is the highest honour they could ever bestow. To be entrusted with such an ancient treasure, an artifact of the Ever Living Ones that has been borne through the history of the White Ælves from antiquity, is recognition of Alassar’s integrity and strength, his noble lineage and his implacable leadership, for all know none other could take to the field of battle with his surety and conviction. _



















More info here http://banelegions.maelstromgames.co.uk/?p=587

Available to pre-order here (released 2nd of July) http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=pro&pre=mae_blg_bnl_cha_008_000


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I know this might sound odd, but are you going to do this stuff for the science fiction crowd as well, sorta like well 40K compatible, some of those figures would look great in a Chaos Daemon Army, or Chaos Army in General.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I really like some of this stuff. It has an oldschool rackham vibe to the sculpts...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Some nice looking stuff, I wish I had the extra cash to order some of them to paint up.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i have been very very impressed with all the bane legions stuff so far, some very nice showcase stuff , well done to maelstrom


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> i have been very very impressed with all the bane legions stuff so far, some very nice showcase stuff , well done to maelstrom


This. I love everything that you have put out so far and I have intentions of picking up a few of your models for some of my one going armies. I would however echo Achaylus72's question about whether or not you would be getting into some sci fi pieces?


----------



## Maelstrom Games (Mar 15, 2011)

No plans for sci-fi stuff at the mo I'm afraid. 

You lucky so and sos - this month you are spoiled with not only Flint-Fang but two - yes two BaneLords and one of them is our biggest baneLord to date! 

These guys also see Allan Carrasco complete his first BaneLord for us after some excellent work on the BaneBeasts Euryalia and Scar-Scath and also marks our first ever release Maagaan the Warlock sculpted by the legend that is JAG - Jaques Alexandre Gillois! 

First up 


















































































































All of our miniatures are cast in high quality resin. 

The release date is the 6th of August 2011 and they can be pre-ordered here http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=cat&cre=min-blg-bnl

There's currently a voucher on Maelstrom Games' website for 16% off UK RRP enter RAINY-SUMMER at the checkout stage for the discount. Pre-order and save money with free worldwise shipping on all orders over £10!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Hot damn, incredible detail on this stuff! I want to get some to paint already.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Loving that Chimera, he's a beautiful sculpt. Kudos


----------



## Maelstrom Games (Mar 15, 2011)

New BaneBeast & BaneLords pics up! 

Ophius, the Gorgon Lord.




























Pre-orders http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=pro&pre=mae_blg_bnb_mon_015_000

More info on the BaneLegions blog http://banelegions.maelstromgames.co.uk/?tag=bnb-015




September's releases see Ornung the Bone Orc Shaman sculpted by Steve Buddle (who has since gone on to work at GW so this will be his only piece for us) and the eagerly anticipated Nagausith sculpted by the highly rated Mikh himself! Mikh only works on a few sculpts per year so we're really pleased to have him working on our range. Rumour has it he's turning his hand to a BaneBeast soon................  












































These guys can be pre-ordered here http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=cat&cre=min-blg-bnl and until midnight the 8th August there's the opportunity to save 20% on all BaneLegions releases (inc these pre-orders!) using our current voucher code - more info here http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=new&ref=220



Don't forget until midnight (GMT) Monday the 8th August there's a 20% discount off RRP on all our BaneLegions ran gs (inc pre-orders) and we ship free worldwide as standard on all orders over £10! The voucher code to enter at checkout is New-2011 and will apply to all ranges that are new to our store in 2011 inc BaneLegions, Eden, Sedition Wars, Sphere Wars, Dark Age, Knight Minis etc etc!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm not keen on the gorgon lord... looks like he's been taking acting lessons from Joey with his 'Smell the fart' acting.

The Orc and the Elf are pretty cool though.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with GrizBe. The Orc and the Dark Elf are really nice and great additions to the range, but the Gorgon Lord looks off. The proportions of the upper body look a bit too big and thick in the midsection.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ah.. its no wonder I don't like the gorgon.. just noticed who the sculptor was. i've not liked a single one of his sculpts, they're all too rough looking and strangely proportioned and no-where near as good as the concept art... compared to the other sculptors who manage to hit them near perfect.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

All of the models look pretty awesome except for the Gorgon lord. The upper body just looks sooo wrong! somebody please get rid of it! It"s an epic fail!


----------



## Maelstrom Games (Mar 15, 2011)

> Hi there,
> 
> In miniature wargaming land there's a lot more to choose from than just the big games, and we here at Maelstrom Games (www.maelstromgames.co.uk) are a great fan of some of those less well known companies - if only because they're doing something totally different! To celebrate that fact, we're giving you all a superb 18% off UK RRP voucher until next Monday to get you into said alternatives - just so you can try something new for a change! Fancied some of our very own BaneLegions miniatures, or the wyrdness of Malifaux, or the futuristic Infinity, or perhaps even Magic: the Gathering for a while, but couldn't afford it? Now's your chance!
> 
> ...


You can use the 18% off RRP on some of our recent releases as well as the ranges listed above 





































Also we will preview two new BaneLords on Monday - check our Twitter for all latest BaneLegions updates https://twitter.com/#!/BaneLegions


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Not keen on any of those.... 'Frankensteins Crocodile' is a resounding meh as a concept, though its a very good sculpt... I just don't like it.

Meloda's face looks a little off, though that could be the paint job, and the torso seems a little 'busy' rather then detailed.

And ratboy looks like a saturday morning cartoon villain.


----------



## Maelstrom Games (Mar 15, 2011)

First Monday of the month and it's BaneLegions time! 

_DAACHUCH THE BROKEN, SKULL-BEARER OF THE GABRAX
Daachuch the Broken has been skull-bearer, a carrier of kill-trophies, for many seasons and his place within the rudimentary tribal structure of the Gabrax is held with the same iron grip as that of his Tain’s banner. A foul, despicable killer of the enemies of Brunchaath the Vile and therefore Baalor himself, Daachuch earned his name through the myriad of injuries he has taken and overcome, through the bones he has broken in the course of his long warrior’s life, and is an ironic retort to younger Gabrax who covet his position and wish he was indeed broken, that he were meat for the cooking-pots. Daachuch knows that he must fight for his place more than ever and thus he is always at the forefront of battle, earning scars and broken bones so that he can sit at his Tain’s side and enjoy the rich pickings from the weakling bands of men that are sent against the beasts of Baalor and the defenceless villages they leave behind. _



















_VIKTOR CEL RĂU, VOJVOD OF ARDEAL
Viktor cel Rău may have the noble blood from the royal name he bears, but his blood is now cold and he does not bleed. He may be the hereditary ruler, the war-leader of his region, but he does not lead his people to war, nor keep them safe from harm. Viktor cel Rău has succumbed to the curse of his line, the curse that none dare speak of but all remember: the curse of immortality. The pursuit of it has ever fascinated the nobles of Ardeal and it has ever damned them, for everything has its price, and Viktor cel Rău has gladly paid it. His research, his delvings into the libraries of the cursed, only served to inspire him, and his confidantes, his friends, wished to share in the power it would give him – until he took them first. Generations of Ardeliu lived in terror and despair until the curse was lifted many years ago; they are destined to live in fear once more, for Viktor cel Rău, Vojvod of Ardeal, rules over them and will do so for a thousand generations more. _



















Available for pre-order here http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=cat&cre=min-blg-bnl


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The Conjunct XIII is a nice sculpt and almost makes me think of buying one to merge with a Tomb Kings Sphinx or Necrosphinx. shame I can't just buy the head.

Dammit, now I'm trying to think of things to use the rest of it for!

Nice sculpts on the new stuff, just nowt for TKs yet.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Me likey that vampire nice work! He would look amazing in my themed army....shame im low on cash D:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm not too sure about the goatboy standard bearer....Sculpt doesn't live up to the concept art. 

Vampire guys really awesome though, like him alot.

Just one thing... get a new painter, His paint jobs for alot of models are terrible.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

This is all killer stuff. I'm getting some when I finally get into the fantasy stuff.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Not too fond of the vampire, but then again I just don't like vamps. Love the standard bearer, great job on that.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I actually like the Goatboy sculpt, I think it is the paint job that throws it off. It is too bright and cartoonish for the concept.


----------



## Maelstrom Games (Mar 15, 2011)

Remy Tremblay (sculptor of the vampire) has posted pics of the sculpt on his blog here
http://www.quicksilver-tours.com/default.asp


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Maelstrom Games said:


> Remy Tremblay (sculptor of the vampire) has posted pics of the sculpt on his blog here
> http://www.quicksilver-tours.com/default.asp


Nice, got one you want to donate to a huge vampire counts army?  i will paint it up nice and Evil. (worth a shot)

Also i don't want to book a trip.....


----------



## Maelstrom Games (Mar 15, 2011)

Whoops! http://remytremblay.sculpture.over-blog.com/article-viktor-cel-rau-banelords-85780178.html


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Maelstrom Games said:


> Whoops! http://remytremblay.sculpture.over-blog.com/article-viktor-cel-rau-banelords-85780178.html


Friend? :friends: I want one lol that would look sweet leading my grave guard! So far i have all female vampires in my army!


----------



## Maelstrom Games (Mar 15, 2011)

BaneBeast preview time.

November’s BaneBeast is one that we think will get more than a few puzzled looks and more than a few scratched heads. Much of the feedback we have received over the past year, at least when it comes to BaneBeasts, has been of the “But what can I use it for?” variety, to which our normal reply is “Whatever you wish to use it for”, without trying to sound too clever or too smug. However, here at BaneLegions towers we feel it is time to reveal a little more of our plans and tell you exactly why we are making such esoteric beasties as Keirioc-cró, Conjunct XIII and Ophius, to name but three. In the interests of keeping the next BaneBeast at the forefront, however, we’ll do that next week rather than now – so expect some lovely new concept art, along with a few pointers as to what we are actually up to, during October!

For now though, focus your attention on November’s BaneBeast, Keirioc-cró, a mighty primeval sea-land creature brought to you by the insane talents of artist Stefan Kopinski and sculptor Stéphane NGuyen van Gioi. Be warned: he’s absolutely massive – that’s a 100x100mm base he’s on!



















Available to pre-order here http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=pro&pre=mae_blg_bnb_mon_017_000 Released 5th Nov 2011


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i used the credit i had with them to get the vampire, i will Post a FULL REVIEW of the model once it arrives.


----------



## WarpZombie (Nov 4, 2009)

WOW!! those are amazing, i'm trying to come up with an excuse to buy something... anything... everyone of them


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

That armored croc isn't quite right... the hands/feet should really be the other way around, they look stupid with it walking on the back of the wrists like that.... Plus, again, the paintjob isn't helping it that much.


----------

